# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  تمارين لإراحة العين

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**من منا لا يشعر كثيرا من الاحيان بحاجةعيونه للراحة ,وبأن الانهاك والتعب قد تسلل لهما, ولكن وقته لا يسمح له بالنوم الان ...,أو انه لا يستطيع ترك اتمام عمله الهام وما الى ذلك من اسباب.*
*ولكني وجدت أن هذه التمارين رائعة ولن تأخذ من وقت أي منا شيأ..نقلتها اليكم راجية ان تجدو بها راحة لعيونكم "لجسدك عليك حق"*
*تمارين لإراحة العين :*
الجلوس فى وضع مريح على أن يكون الظهر مستقيم والرأس للأمام
مع ملاحظة أن كل تمرين سيتم تكراره 10 مرات
1- تحريك العينين فى خط مستقيم أفقيا من اليسار إلى اليمين والعكس
2- تحريك العينين فى خط مستقيم رأسيا من الأعلى إلى الأسفل والعكس
3- تحريك العينين فى خط مستقيم من أسفل اليسار إلى أعلى اليمين
4- تحريك العينين فى خط مستقيم من أعلى اليسار إلى أسفل اليمين
5- تحريك العينين فى صورة دائرية فى نفس إتجاه عقارب الساعة
6- تحريك العينين فى صورة دائرية فى عكس إتجاه عقارب الساعة
7- تدليك جفون العينين تدليك خفيف باليدين لتحسين الدورة الدموية بها.
8- عمل إسترخاء للعينين ويتم ذلك بطريقتين ويمكن أيضا إستخدامهما معا :

*أولا : إستخدام طاقة الكفين لإراحة العينين*
هذه الطريقة تعتمد على الطاقة الموجودة فى الكفين كعلاج
حيث أنها تُمثل أعلى طاقة يمكن العلاج بها لأى عضو بالجسم.
هذه الخطوة (8) الهدف منها إراحة العينين من الإرهاق والإجهاد 
لذلك يُمكن إجرائها بمفردها فى أى وقت دون التقيد بالترتيب السابق.
خاصة وقت الإرهاق فى العمل أو الجلوس لساعات طويلة أمام الكمبيوتر أو التليفزيون 
مما يُسبب غشاوة أو عدم وضوح الرؤية أو صداع ، فتساعد على إراحة العينين وتقويتها من جديد.
ويُفضل إستخدام طاقة الكفين كل نصف ساعة أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر 
حتى يُمكن الإستمرار بإستخدامه بشكل أفضل ومريح للعين.
1- الجلوس على كرسى فى وضع مريح على أن يكون الظهر مستقيم والرأس للأمام ،
ثم يتم تدليك الكفين بعضهما ببعض جيدا حتى نشعر بحرارة ودفء بهما. 
(لا يجب وجود أى معدن بالكفين أثناء ذلك) مثل خاتم أو سوار أو ساعة .....
2- نغلق العينين ونضم الكفين للداخل قليلا لكى تتكون فجوة وسط الكف ونضغهما برفق على العينين
مع مراعاة أن تكون الأنف ظاهرة والعينان تحت فجوة الكفين وعدم الضغط المباشر بهما على العينين. مثل الصورة السابقة
3- الحرص على عدم دخول ضوء للعينين من بين الأصابع أو عند الأنف
4- فى هذا الوضع قد نرى بعض من الألوان فيجب أن نتخيل الظلام التام والتركيز بعمق على اللون الأسود.
5- نأخذ نفس عميق ومتوازن ونتذكر أى حدث سعيد أو ذكرى جميلة نركز عليه خيالنا.
6- يستمر التمرين لمدة 3 دقائق أو أكثر.
ملحوظة هامة :
إذا كان من يقوم بهذا التمرين كبيرا فى العمر أو ممن يُصابون بدوار وهبوط من جراء الظلام
يُفضل إجراؤه عندئذ أثناء الإستلقاء على الظهر.
منقول

----------

